# What a week!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

What a week its been folks.:mad2: I decided to buy a new frame as a second bike. I had my heart set on finiding a C50. A hard find these days, especially has they don't make them anymore. Anyhow, my luck was in, I found one and it was brand new. I found it purely by chance, just searching through the internet. I phoned the dealer and he still had it. I said, I must run it past the wife first and I'll call you in the morning. Anyhow, when I called.....sods law, it had been sold. Apparently, it had been hanging around for months and then sold in a flash. So, back to square one again. Then, I found a mint (new) Cervelo S3 2010 model in black. It came with Sram Red and dura ace wheels, the climbing one's with the carbon tops. Anyhow, the guy couldn't get on with the Cervelo and was selling it at a knock down price. To be honest, I don't know a great deal about Cervelo apart from the obvious and Team Cervelo. I also know the S3 is the top of the range frame within the Cervelo portfolio. Anyhow, I thought, well a change of frame might be a good idea and complement my other bike which is an EPS. I thought, quite nice to have two different bikes. I drove down to see the guy who was selling it. True to his word, it was mint, I think he had done around 30 miles on the bike. There it was, this lovely shiny black frame thoroughbred race machine. He very kindly allowed me to take it for a spin and the ride was fine. To be honest, I spent most of the time getting on with the Sram Red. I arrived back at his place and parked the bike. I took a few steps back to look at the bike again. And then it happend......the thought of..I don't really know if I want it! It wasn't a good feeling, but I guess you need to be honest with yourself. For some reason, it just wasn't working for me. I am a Colnago nut and perhpas the S3 was just to extreme for me. But, it wasn't talking to me. I think the guy thought I was mad, but I just had to walk away from this deal. When I got back home, whilst having dinner with my family, my 5 year old daughter said " how did you get on with the bike dad" I said " I don't know, but it wasn't for me darling" she replied........"well Dad, Colnago is the best" I thought, a very wise head on such young shoulders! I can't really put my finger on it about the S3, but it just didn't work for me! Thank the Lord for Colnago!


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

really enjoyed reading this post


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

What size you looking for?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

What was exactly wrong with the S3, apart from not being a Colnago?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> What a week its been folks.:mad2: I decided to buy a new frame as a second bike. I had my heart set on finiding a C50. A hard find these days, especially has they don't make them anymore. Anyhow, my luck was in, I found one and it was brand new. I found it purely by chance, just searching through the internet. I phoned the dealer and he still had it. I said, I must run it past the wife first and I'll call you in the morning. Anyhow, when I called.....sods law, it had been sold. Apparently, it had been hanging around for months and then sold in a flash. So, back to square one again. Then, I found a mint (new) Cervelo S3 2010 model in black. It came with Sram Red and dura ace wheels, the climbing one's with the carbon tops. Anyhow, the guy couldn't get on with the Cervelo and was selling it at a knock down price. To be honest, I don't know a great deal about Cervelo apart from the obvious and Team Cervelo. I also know the S3 is the top of the range frame within the Cervelo portfolio. Anyhow, I thought, well a change of frame might be a good idea and complement my other bike which is an EPS. I thought, quite nice to have two different bikes. I drove down to see the guy who was selling it. True to his word, it was mint, I think he had done around 30 miles on the bike. There it was, this lovely shiny black frame thoroughbred race machine. He very kindly allowed me to take it for a spin and the ride was fine. To be honest, I spent most of the time getting on with the Sram Red. I arrived back at his place and parked the bike. I took a few steps back to look at the bike again. And then it happend......the thought of..I don't really know if I want it! It wasn't a good feeling, but I guess you need to be honest with yourself. For some reason, it just wasn't working for me. I am a Colnago nut and perhpas the S3 was just to extreme for me. But, it wasn't talking to me. I think the guy thought I was mad, but I just had to walk away from this deal. When I got back home, whilst having dinner with my family, my 5 year old daughter said " how did you get on with the bike dad" I said " I don't know, but it wasn't for me darling" she replied........"well Dad, Colnago is the best" I thought, a very wise head on such young shoulders! I can't really put my finger on it about the S3, but it just didn't work for me! Thank the Lord for Colnago!


If the bike doesn't speak to you, walk away from the purchase. So far, I have been wowed with every Colnago purchase I have made. Thought about buying a used C50 from a fellow racer about 3 years ago. It was the PRAL paint scheme which I thought I would love because I am a huge Spiderman comic fan. Then, when I got to see the bike in person I just didn't like it. So, I said no thanks.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess its horses for courses. The S3 frame just didn't do anything for me. I am now going to wait for the C59 which will come out later this year.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> I guess its horses for courses. The S3 frame just didn't do anything for me. I am now going to wait for the C59 which will come out later this year.


You might as well wait for the C60.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

The C-60 in PR-99 Screams out to me. DIVORCE
I want to add that my 5 year old C-50 still talks me. I have never lusted for anything since I purchased it.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I was VERY skeptical that I'd see much of an improved ride in my Colnago EP over my Cannondale System Six. So last month, when I finally got my Colnago built up, I was rather surprised at how nice the ride is. The bike's as stiff as the Cannondale, but it really does offer a much smoother ride. I'm definitely a Colnago fan now and will buy another in a few years.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> I was VERY skeptical that I'd see much of an improved ride in my Colnago EP over my Cannondale System Six. So last month, when I finally got my Colnago built up, I was rather surprised at how nice the ride is. The bike's as stiff as the Cannondale, but it really does offer a much smoother ride. I'm definitely a Colnago fan now and will buy another in a few years.


I was about to write you on Facebook and ask if you had built up that EP yet.

I could have told you that the Colnago is way better than the Cannondale. The CAAD5 I have is a POS compared to my Colnagos. When I built it up to use it at my in-laws in Florida, I had already had my Cristallo and Arte, and the first time I rode that CAAD5 I absolutely hated it. I'm thinking about picking up another cheap Colnago frame to swap with the CAAD5 and throwing the CAAD5 in the dumpster. Why do you think I have NEVER participated in the team buys, even when the prices are awesome. The only thing that was slightly alluring about the team buys was the team paint jobs. While my Bianchi FG Lite isn't as smooth as my Colnagos, it is still better than the CAAD5.

I got the green light from my wife for a Colnago Master X-Light in Saronni colors (PR82) and will be buying it this September as my birthday present. After that, I'll look for a cheap Colnago on e-bay for Florida. I don't want to push my luck too much right now.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> I was about to write you on Facebook and ask if you had built up that EP yet.


Well I've been riding on the D-ville team rides, but you don't show up for those that often!  

Anyway, if you come out this weekend to either D-ville or the Memorial Day ride, you can see my SRAM Red/Colnago EP monstrosity.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> Well I've been riding on the D-ville team rides, but you don't show up for those that often!
> 
> Anyway, if you come out this weekend to either D-ville or the Memorial Day ride, you can see my SRAM Red/Colnago EP monstrosity.


Yeah, I haven't been riding much since my illness in late August. I was sick until the middle of November and fell way behind on work. I've only ridden 3 days since August 30th. Those days were March 20th, and Saturday and Sunday two weeks ago. I felt decent on that Sunday ride, but had a flare up from my illness this past weekend. However, knowing the way you ride and the shape I am in right now, the only time I would see your EP would be in the parking lot before the ride started.

I am finally getting caught up with work, so I'll be on the bike a lot more over the summer and will be at Davidsonville around the end of June, possibly mid July. I'll be hoping to hold your wheel by then.


----------

